# Nintendo Power Magazine Collection PDF



## heron (Dec 27, 2016)

Hey all, I need some help grabbing the collection.
They were once free but now missing?

https://archive.org/details/nintendopower&tab=about

I found a site where they host each pdf individually which can take forever to download.
Torrent or a site that allow everything in one zip would be awesome.

Thanks!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2016)

I had the foresight to download every issue manually before it was taken down. Most issues are .pdf, some are .cbr. It's about 6GB uncompressed.
I'm making an ultra-compressed .7z, my laptop is pretty decent, so it's almost done. However, my internet is horseshit, so it'll take a while to upload to Mega.
Sit tight!


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 30, 2016)

Petraplexity said:


> I had the foresight to download every issue manually before it was taken down. Most issues are .pdf, some are .cbr. It's about 6GB uncompressed.
> I'm making an ultra-compressed .7z, my laptop is pretty decent, so it's almost done. However, my internet is horseshit, so it'll take a while to upload to Mega.
> Sit tight!


*Not All Heros Wear Capes*


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2016)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> *Not All Heros Wear Capes*


the feck u talkin bout i am wearing a cape


----------



## nwiifletcher (Dec 30, 2016)

Id love to have this also.  I looked a few weeks ago and seen they were all gone.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2016)

See you all in 15+ hours







Not all heroes have better than 768k internet...
kill me pls

EDIT: This is a more likely estimate for how long it's actually going to take





See you all in 8 days, 15 hours, 21 minutes, and 58 seconds


----------



## heron (Dec 30, 2016)

This is very


Petraplexity said:


> See you all in 15+ hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is very sweet of you!
By the way, wouldn't it be easier if you split it up to 1gig a piece, total 4 files?
Unless mega lets you resume then ignore my suggestion!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2016)

Alright, the best way I found to do this was via MEGAsync. I'll just upload the folder link now, files should appear agonizingly slowly overnight.
https://mega.nz/#F!H14DFYII!uHsw0iqDMOAtbfp1ScxbzQ

Sorry my internet sucks so bad, and there was no better way to do this. It *should* be uploaded eventually, though, and that's what counts. Right?
Once it's there, it will be immortalized in a server where anyone can download it fast.


until they remove it


----------



## heron (Dec 30, 2016)

Petraplexity said:


> Alright, the best way I found to do this was via MEGAsync. I'll just upload the folder link now, files should appear agonizingly slowly overnight.
> https://mega.nz/#F!H14DFYII!uHsw0iqDMOAtbfp1ScxbzQ
> 
> Sorry my internet sucks so bad, and there was no better way to do this. It *should* be uploaded eventually, though, and that's what counts. Right?
> ...



Awesome Thanks!


----------



## elBenyo (Dec 30, 2016)

Awesome, but it's still uploading lol


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2016)

Jesus, it's only up to issue 62...
I'm gonna upload the ones that are .cbr format after these, since they are 120+ MB each.


----------



## heron (Dec 30, 2016)

Are these the set from emu****? The quality seems very low.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 31, 2016)

heron said:


> Are these the set from -snip-? The quality seems very low.


They're from the Internet Archive, and they got them from Retromags. Sorry, it's all I have. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
Also you might wanna edit your post to say "that emu site", mentioning ROM/piracy sites by name is against the Terms and Rules here.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 31, 2016)

are the files readable? when the whole thing happened i downloaded a few issues but they were all close to impossible to read and pixely as heck when zoomed into


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 31, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> are the files readable? when the whole thing happened i downloaded a few issues but they were all close to impossible to read and pixely as heck when zoomed into


Hmm. They look fine to me.
I just downloaded one, too, and it looks fine.

EDIT: I guess I can see what you mean. It still looks good enough, though. It's better than nothing. I can read it just fine, but illustrations do look a bit blurry. I mean, they're scans of magazines from the 80's and 90's. If you _really_ can't read it, I'm sorry, but there's nothing I can do.


----------



## elBenyo (Dec 31, 2016)

Petraplexity said:


> Hmm. They look fine to me.
> I just downloaded one, too, and it looks fine.
> 
> EDIT: I guess I can see what you mean. It still looks good enough, though. It's better than nothing. I can read it just fine, but illustrations do look a bit blurry. I mean, they're scans of magazines from the 80's and 90's. If you _really_ can't read it, I'm sorry, but there's nothing I can do.


It seems to have stopped at issue 97.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 31, 2016)

elBenyo said:


> It seems to have stopped at issue 97.


*hnnnnnnnnnnnrg*





EDIT: oh, it's going now. 46%


----------



## heron (Dec 31, 2016)

@Petra

You are right it is better than nothing, appreciate the effort mate!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 31, 2016)

Alright, update:
It's nearly done with all of the .pdf ones. I just queued the huge .cbr ones. Those will take a while.

And if you don't know this yet, it only goes up to about issue 145. That's all Retromags/Internet Archive had due to their policies on newer magazines.
There's obviously nothing I can do about that.

Anyway, there's 29 issues left total. So, yay?


----------



## heron (Dec 31, 2016)

Petraplexity said:


> Alright, update:
> It's nearly done with all of the .pdf ones. I just queued the huge .cbr ones. Those will take a while.
> 
> And if you don't know this yet, it only goes up to about issue 145. That's all Retromags/Internet Archive had due to their policies on newer magazines.
> ...



Okay so from what I can tell, the pdf are low res versions compared to the single pages cbr version which are 7 times larger in size.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 31, 2016)

heron said:


> Okay so from what I can tell, the pdf are low res versions compared to the single pages cbr version which are 7 times larger in size.


Well, I guess I should have only downloaded the CBRs. But my internet sucked, so I didn't. And I had no idea the collection would be taken down.
Anyway, just 18 CBRs left.


----------



## Drejjmit (Jun 6, 2017)

Does anyone have issue 146 and up?


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 12, 2017)

Oh my! You gave a good bout o' nostalgia right there, yes, that you did.


----------



## Trumpasaurus (Aug 22, 2017)

You only have until 2001? What about the later issues?


----------



## KiiWii (Aug 22, 2017)

Gutted these got taken down, just about to have a read


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2017)

Trumpasaurus said:


> You only have until 2001? What about the later issues?


They weren't there in the first place.



KiiWii said:


> Gutted these got taken down, just about to have a read


My MEGA folder should still be up.


----------



## SilverTheGamer (Nov 27, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> They weren't there in the first place.
> 
> 
> My MEGA folder should still be up.


i can't find anything above 146 (emuparadise has a few future issues and nintendo wiki i think has some but that's it)


----------



## WRStrong (Aug 25, 2020)

Anyone have Issue 146 and above?  I need the digital pdfs.


----------

